# What have you been up to lately?



## Eledhwen (Oct 26, 2011)

Done something interesting this week? Sat or passed an exam; graduated; visited somewhere; attended an event; or leaped off a bridge with an elastic band around your ankles? I think TTF should know - especially those who eschew BookFace and Twister.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll start... Yesterday I drove four squealing teenage girls (one my 15-year-old daughter) to Thorpe Park (a theme park) for a 12-hour "Fright Nights" event. I dumped them there and carried on towards Town, ending up at Hampton Court Palace, where I spent the day ambling around Henry VIII's private apartments and William & Mary's ostentatious alterations, with a Shire Horse-pulled ride around the grounds (I was feeling lazy). I also bought there the best pie I have ever tasted - beef steak and royal ale, piled with sautéed onions and gravy. Hampton Court closes earlier than Thorpe Park on fright nights, so I was then forced to spend a couple of hours at the Red Lion Inn, in the village of Thorpe, chatting with the locals. Not a bad day.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2011)

I was conditionally accepted to the Medieval History MA program at University College Dublin. I really do _want_ to go, but the prospect still scares me a bit because Ireland is so very, very far away from home.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 31, 2011)

Mike said:


> I was conditionally accepted to the Medieval History MA program at University College Dublin. I really do _want_ to go, but the prospect still scares me a bit because Ireland is so very, very far away from home.



Congrats, Mike!! :*up :*up 

Ya, I donno, Ireland might be far, but ... :*)


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 2, 2011)

My 14-year-old daughter was confirmed in the Lutheran church last Sunday. It was a very nice service, but the in-law situation was dicey.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations, Starbrow! In regards to the in-laws, you must have tip-toed through it nicely because I see you're still alive to be posting :*D


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 3, 2011)

And so is the rest of my family. :*D


----------



## Daeorod (Jan 18, 2012)

I got to go snowboarding before Christmas. It was awesome! Just me and my sister


----------

